# Great quad photos of 2012



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

I made up a compilation of some sweet action shots from the past year of quading, taken with my Sony TX-20. 
note - not available on mobile


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GFl-HCWtDU


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I cant watch it from my phone



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, I don't own the rights to the song I have in the video so it won't let me change the settings, sorry


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool!


----------

